# 2008 F150 Build



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I just started the build in my 2008 F150. I thought I'd share the build pics with you guys. I'm guessing it will take about 2-3 months to complete. The goal of this build is to keep it looking somewhat stock with a custom twist. The source unit is a McIntosh MX4000. Amplifiers are four Zapco DC Reference 750.2's. And the speakers are a ScanSpeak 3-way front stage and Audison High Energy 10" subs. The mids and tweets will get mounted in the dash/A-pillar, the mid-bass in the doors, and the subs will reside in a new custom center console. The amps will be going in the headliner. More to follow on it all. Here is a pic of the truck:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is the disassembly:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

And the door build. I will be putting some 8" midbass in the front doors. I overbuilt everything there so I hopefully get no rattles. I put almost a full RAAMat bulk kit in each door. I built the midbass pod up to about 3/8" inch thick fiberglass. Here are some pics:


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice! I'll be watching this one.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Future home of the 4" Scan-Speak mids










And here's the progress so far:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Obviously there's still lots of work to do on that dash. I'm going to 'glass in an enclosure underneath, reroute the heater duct, and blend the surface in/texture coat and SEM coat.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good Steve!!! Cant wait to hear it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait to hear it also! LOL

At a work stoppage tonight. I have a good, easy plan for re-routing the heater ducts but need to hit up Home Depot tomorrow. Then I can 'glass in an enclosure and start smoothing out the top of that dash.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job Steve,... More PICs please soon~


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Wow looks good. I have to get caught up and post pics of mine. Just out of curiousity, how do you mount amps to the headliner?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the 12ms in the dash? dangit! 

how many cold ones did it take to muster up the courage to cut the dash?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Wow looks good. I have to get caught up and post pics of mine. Just out of curiousity, how do you mount amps to the headliner?


I'll build a rack, welded together and then mount that to the roof braces. The amps will then get mounted to the rack.



bikinpunk said:


> the 12ms in the dash? dangit!
> 
> how many cold ones did it take to muster up the courage to cut the dash?


Erin...funny you said that. I stood there staring at the dash....had a beer. Stared at it some more....drank another beer. Then said what the heck and started cutting! LOL


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Heater duct that was in my way









Duct modification


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is that a port I see?! lol. j/k. (maybe?) 


Looks good man. Will this be your new comp car, or just a daily driver for the wife? I recall you talking about it but can't remember what you said you were going to do with it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

This is *my* daily driver...or it was until I disassembled it. I won't say it's the new comp car but it will definately see some shows.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, the pass side mid is done! Here are some pics:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That looks really good Steve.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> That looks really good Steve.


Thanks Dude. Still alot to do but coming along like I planed. How've you been?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

very clean. specs on enclosure size? I didn't catch if you said which driver you were using exactly. I assumed it was the 12m. If so, I'm curious what size you came up with and why (space or testing). I built mine as large as I could without getting in to view... would say mine's close to 1L which is what most folks say is a good size for the 12m. anyway... just curious.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you going with the new discovery line or their higher end drivers? Great fabrication do far. I will absolutely be keeping an eye on this one...



Kevin


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

All four doors are done. No speakers in the back doors but they got two layers of RAAMat and a sheet of Ensolite also. Got the midbass in both front doors done including the RAAMat and Ensolite. Today I start on the A-pillar pods for the tweets. Here's some pics:

RAAMat and Ensolite on front and back doors


















Driver's side mid and heater duct mod


























Entire dash dyed so new work matches factory color


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking really sweet Steve. Great work as always.


----------



## Audioguy36 (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn cool dash install man! Wish I had the nuts to start cutting up my dash!


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

You know, looking at this build log and the others frustrate me. Reason being is the totally unbelievable work you and the other guys put out in your garages. Then only seeing snapshots in my head it looks like you guys work a little bit on your builds and then end up with these gorgeous installs. My hat is off to you and the other guys that make it look so easy.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

for a "slight custom twist" lots of work going on there. Nice work though. Was wondering how you got the courage to cut the dash, have followed that method a few times myself. GL with the build.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will admit that I'm always a little aprehesive when dropping that blade down on a new dash for the first time. My thing is always have a very good plan and idea of what you want it to look like and then just have the confidence in your ability to make that idea happen.


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow this looks great.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

This weekend's progress is:

Got the RAAMat layed down on the floor and roof.


































And I got the A-pillar tweeter pods started


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Still got a lot of work to do on the tweeter pods but I should be able to get them done in the next couple of night (after I get home from my real job).


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

H-Audio Inc. said:


> Looking really sweet Steve. Great work as always.


Thanks Mark. I was just reading back through the thread and noticed your post. How've you been? See you at a show this year I'm sure.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great work on the dash steve! Sure, now your going to tow the magnum to the show with that and kick ass in two classes. Can't wait to see how you tackle the roof amp rack. Again, beautiful work on the dash.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks good Steve! Glad I wont have to compete against it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm pretty sure it will get stuck in MODEX class or better known as "Steve Cook's class". I'm cool with a second place to my team mates truck!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

or third if Gary Summers has anything to do with it 

Nice work Steve


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the modex class is stacked as is. last thing we need is more people! stay away, Steve!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> the *modex class* is stacked as is. last thing we need is more people! stay away, Steve!


Hopefully me too! I guess with Gary Summers, Steve Cook, Steve's F150 and Erin I'll be having to up my game to get a top 5.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn....that puts me in two of the toughest classes. I forgot about Gary and Erin being in that class also. Oh well, nothing wrong with some good competition. I battled with my buddy Eric Parker all season long in the modified class. 

I guess I got to read the rules over. Not sure where I'll be. I cut metal in the doors and added the mids to the dash where there were not any previously.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a little more done on the tweeter panels. Still a lot more finish work to do but they are starting to take shape.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Damn....that puts me in two of the toughest classes. I forgot about Gary and Erin being in that class also. Oh well, nothing wrong with some good competition. I battled with my buddy Eric Parker all season long in the modified class.
> 
> I guess I got to read the rules over. Not sure where I'll be. I cut metal in the doors and added the mids to the dash where there were not any previously.


Modex based on current ruls

_Dash may not be completely rebuilt but may be altered, however all original instruments must
remain in the factory location.
B) Cutting of metal is permitted, enclosures may be externally mounted (example. under car, fender well etc.), speakers may be
vented externally._

Extreme could always use more people, so you're more than welcome to come play there--i'm in midst of a full dash rebuild now or at least randomly when time permits and parts arrives


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve, just curious what you used to bond the ring to the pillar before you laid down the filler.

Looks good, man. Kind of reminds me of matt roberts' truck with the 12m's firing at the dash and the tweeters on axis. Definitely very stealth. Looking forward to hearing it!
Guess if I decide to compete this year, I'll have to start listening to the car critically again. Shucks... I had just gotten used to 'settling'. lol.


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like CA glue or it could be some fiberglass resin ?


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice build. Those tweeter panels look fantastic!!!!!


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice build,


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Steve, just curious what you used to bond the ring to the pillar before you laid down the filler.


Yup. Just used some CA glue to start. Then I wrap fleece and 'glass it all together. Do yourself a favor and remember to clean the panel with a good cleaner/prep BEFORE trying to mount the ring. Works alot better that way. I like to use Scuff Stuff. I think the container is visible in one of the pics.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

customtronic said:


> MODEX class or better known as "Steve Cook's class".



Steve who?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> Steve who?


Some bum with a beater truck. Kinda like this foam loving guy I know from Alabama.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Wow..... nice build!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Steve--since you are already in modex with all the cool kids, any thought of moving the midbass from the door to the floor and venting it to the outside?

When I did that in my F150 it was the single best improvement I ever made to it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> Steve--since you are already in modex with all the cool kids, any thought of moving the midbass from the door to the floor and venting it to the outside?
> 
> When I did that in my F150 it was the single best improvement I ever made to it.


I considered it. I might still do it. I'm going to give what I've done a chance and see how I like it first.


Here's tonight's progress. I did some final sanding and gave it three good coats of high-build urethane primer.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

U make it look so easy


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BigRed said:


> U make it look so easy


Thanks dude!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did you sand away all of the texture that is present on our A-pillars?


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build, I wish I had the patience to be this through.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got the A-pillars finished. Next I think I'll start on the center console/sub enclosure. Here's some pics:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Great work, but you REALLY need to slow down...some of us dont make that kind of progress in such a short period of time.
I barely have time to scratch my ass and you're already finished with a dash mod and pillars...


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

I bet this will sounds amazing when all is said and done


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I wish I had these kinda skills...


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Got skills!!! Those A pilars are amazing!! Great job. Wish I had the patience and skill to even attempt that!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Great work, but you REALLY need to slow down...some of us dont make that kind of progress in such a short period of time.
> I barely have time to scratch my ass and you're already finished with a dash mod and pillars...


Funny stuff. Well, you're wish granted. I won't be getting much done tonight or tomorrow. My new $1000 table saw really wants 220v for xmas so I'm going to re-wire the motor and install a 220v outlet out there. I also bought a Rockler dust collection system that I'll also install. But...as soon as I finished with that stuff I'm going to bust ass on a new center console and my amp rack.

Thanks to everyone for the good comments.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Funny stuff. Well, you're wish granted. I won't be getting much done tonight or tomorrow. My new $1000 table saw really wants 220v for xmas so I'm going to re-wire the motor and install a 220v outlet out there. I also bought a Rockler dust collection system that I'll also install. But...as soon as I finished with that stuff I'm going to bust ass on a new center console and my amp rack.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the good comments.


Yeh but youll prob crank that in a day or 2 and have the console finished by this time next week. Incredible work man.
You have one great supportive Family as well to let you stay in the garage that long...and stink up the house with primer fumes


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic...you got that right. The wife is way cool. I'd really like to have the center console finished next week. We'll see. A buddy is going to help me with some of the grunt work so who knows. My goal is the entire build finished by the end of the month.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I've been rebuilding my truck for 4 years. It is about 5% done, and really that is being generous.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> I've been rebuilding my truck for 4 years. It is about 5% done, and really that is being generous.


Andy - You have always had some nicest installs and love the Genesis amps..

BTW: Steve has too much time , it's like he works 4 hours a day then rushes home to work on the F150


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Man, I've just been gettin little text pics. I didnt know you were gonna do a build thread. Looks real good man!!!! Love the styling of the dash grill, looks factory!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Andy - You have always had some nicest installs and love the Genesis amps..
> 
> BTW: Steve has too much time , it's like he works 4 hours a day then rushes home to work on the F150


Yeah...funny guy. LOL. I actually do work a full day, get home at about 5 and work on the truck until about 9-9:30. I get the bulk of the work done on the weekends. I love the magnum but I prefer driving my truck on a daily basis so I'm busting ass to finish it up quickly. Plus i'd like to compete at Freeze Fest with it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a little bit done yesterday. I'm working on the new center console now. It will house two 10" subs as well as give me a little storage. This is a tedious, time consuming part of the build. I wanted something with a nice curve to the front and back of it. To do this I built the side panels in the shape I wanted and then used the router table and a flush trim bit to duplicate the shape of the curves.....15 times for the front and 15 times for the rear! This took several hours to get done. I then glued and brad nailed it together. This morning I will put a single layer of fiberglass over each surface. Here's what I have so far:


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

That's going to look awesome! Great work on the pillars also.


----------



## wrcrs24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

AMAZING work Steve!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> SC01012.jpg[/IMG]




man...wtf....whered the ID love go?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> man...wtf....whered the ID love go?


Sorry dude!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got some done today. I'm actually farther along than the pics show but I've got it glued and clamped right now so no pics. Here's some pics from this morning.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a little bit more done on the console. The insert on the side will be light gray and the rest will be the dark charcoal gray. I wanted to two-tone it like the rest of the truck.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

fabrication is awesome. and bc you are such a super nice guy i'm gonna ask a question.

How are you handling resonance issues?
even using 3/4" or 1" wood...with 2 subs and any reasonable amount of power, youre gonna have some resonance which will produce enough tactile feedback to draw your attention to the console instead of forward.

so for example, Matt Roberts did the granite arm rest, which added a ton of mass to his console which effectively kills the resonance transmission. I know he did alot of other stuff to to help decouple the enclosure, but that was a key thing as well

so what do you have planned?


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

D A M N!!!! Nice skills man. Oh how I wish I had the time and money to do something similar!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve, do you happen to have pictures of the midrange enclosures or did I just miss them? 

Take care, bud!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> fabrication is awesome. and bc you are such a super nice guy i'm gonna ask a question.
> 
> How are you handling resonance issues?
> even using 3/4" or 1" wood...with 2 subs and any reasonable amount of power, youre gonna have some resonance which will produce enough tactile feedback to draw your attention to the console instead of forward.
> ...


I've spent alot of time thinking about this part of it. I had several ideas but they wouldn't work for one reason or another. I still wanted the cup holder and a little bit of storage space. If it wasn't a daily driver this wouldn't be much of an issue. I considered filling the top with poured concrete but no space for that. The sides of the enclosure are actually 1.25" thick. The front and rear is about 1" thick. I will put lots of bracing on the inside as well as some fiberglass strips on all of the inside seams. Also, it will bolted to the floor very well. Hopefully this will help out.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Steve, do you happen to have pictures of the midrange enclosures or did I just miss them?
> 
> Take care, bud!


I'm going to have to go back and take some more pics. My camera battery was dead during that part and I didn't want to stop working to wait for it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

customtronic said:


> I've spent alot of time thinking about this part of it. I had several ideas but they wouldn't work for one reason or another. I still wanted the cup holder and a little bit of storage space. If it wasn't a daily driver this wouldn't be much of an issue. I considered filling the top with poured concrete but no space for that. The sides of the enclosure are actually 1.25" thick. The front and rear is about 1" thick. I will put lots of bracing on the inside as well as some fiberglass strips on all of the inside seams. Also, it will bolted to the floor very well. Hopefully this will help out.


not sure if it is already a "duh", but there are two things to consider: decoupling yourself and dampening the enclosure. if you can break it up in to those two factors, it might be easier to accomplish your goals as the methods to do each are more clearly defined.

one idea... and it's out there... is to buy sheet lead for the enclosure. maybe use it just on the top portion where your arm rests. 
sheet lead - Google Search

anyway... just some thoughts.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Tell people not to put their arm on the enclosure when doing critical listening. It won't bother you at 75mph driving down the interestate. 

/simple solution


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Andy--Damit you know that is way to simple for Steve.LOL

Truck looks great so far man cannot wait to see and hear the finished install.

You need to work faster on the sub box we are waiting.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was able to get a little bit done last night. I decided to scrap the 1/2" mdf cutouts on the side. I instead used 3/16" panel board. I just didn't like the way the 1/2" made it look too wide in relation to the console lid. I will still 2-tone the SEM coat to match the rest of the interior. I bought a 3/4" roundover bit so that should make all of the edges look nice.



























Hopefully these pics will show up by the end of the day. I ran out of space on photobucket so I just deleted about 200 pics to free up some space.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Had to upgrade my Photobucket but I'm good now.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking great Steve, really great.


----------



## bigbirm (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I'm so watching this one!! Great work man!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I like you decision on the side boards. Keep the great work man.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

This is looking great! I look forward to future progress pics. 

Cheers


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, Brian, I agree. The 1/2" sides were just way too thick for that lid. If the lid didn't have the 60th anniversary badge with the sequence number and vin in it I would scrap it and build a new one. Believe it or not, that little badge helped sell me on the truck! lol They only made 1500 of that truck and I have number 45. Kinda cool I think. All I got accomplished tonight was to seal up all of the seams inside with chop mat. Here is a pic.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work Steve. 

I'm wondering two things. 

Rather than cut so many little battens to go across the front of the 
console why not do as most would and wrap it? Was it to gain the 
added thickness of the wood or do you think in the end it was easier?
I'm wondering this because I have been trying to figure out the same
sort of issue on my own build.

Lastly who makes that little heater in the last photo?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Nice work Steve.
> 
> I'm wondering two things.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I wanted the enclosure as thick as possible. Building the curved sections like this made it pretty stout. As for the heater, not sure but I'll try to remember to check the brand name for you.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Get to work man, we need more pics!!!! ;~)


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Get to work man, we need more pics!!!! ;~)


You got that right. I need to get more work done. Didn't get much done last night. Had to do the soccer dad thing. I got all weekend free so I should get close to finishing this console.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I decided to lay a single sheet of grill cloth over each side and resin coat it so I won't have problems with seams showing up later on. Not sure if I like the side panels yet. Not 100% satisfied with the way they look right now but maybe they'll grow on me. I'm tossing around the idea of doing a rough texture on that insert and the regular SEM texture everywhere else. If I do the rough texture I might give an undercoating a try and then just SEM color coat over that. Here's some pics of tonights progress. I'm at a stoppage right now while I wait for this resin to cure.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Duplicolor bedliner spray sprayed from about 2 feet away works really well and gives an appearance close to Vinyl
thats how Steve Heads Dash was done


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Duplicolor bedliner spray sprayed from about 2 feet away works really well and gives an appearance close to Vinyl
> thats how Steve Heads Dash was done


I've heard that before. Thanks for the reminder. I will definately give that a try!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Idea two tone it. Do the inner cut out in the lighter grey of the interior and then wrap the outer in black vinyl or something to that effect possibly.

Just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How much air space did you end up with in the box?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Genxx said:


> Idea two tone it. Do the inner cut out in the lighter grey of the interior and then wrap the outer in black vinyl or something to that effect possibly.
> 
> Just throwing out some ideas.


Think that is his plan. Think he mention that earlier in thread somewhere if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not going to vinyl wrap it. The plan all along has been to shoot some high-build primer, then texture coat, and then dye it just like I did the dash and a-pillars. My thought now is that I might want to try a rougher texture on the insert part. I will still do a 2-tone dye job though. Not sure yet. 

A little more progress today.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

In regard to the resonance issue you spoke about on page 4. How do you
think this would work, partially because I'm sure I will have this issue also.
AND, I haven't found anyone to pose the solution to, or idea rather. 

What if one were to use epoxy resin mixed with graphite to make a slurry.
Then add shot, steel or BB's for mass? I have no doubt the graphite will be
as had as nails so it adhering to the wood isn't an issue, I've done this
before for boat hull bottoms. It for all intent and purpose makes them bullet
proof against oyster shells while the boat is at speed. The reason for the
epoxy is it goes have some give before it breaks, vs, polyester resins.

Think something like this would work?


I was also wondering about that insert and how it would look However
seeing it in the truck like your last photo I think it will break up such
a large void area. Plus, being covered mostly by the seat I think the
contrast is a good one. Your progess is mind blowing, I wish I could 
work at this pace.

No need to say keep up the good work, I hardly think your the type
to cut any corners or slack when you see the light at the end......

CHEERS


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Flyonthewall......thanks dude. I can tell you from experience that lead shot mixed with resin works really well to absord vibrations. The door panels in my magnum are covered in it. As far as my console in the truck, I think I might have a slight resonance issue but I'm not sure I can do much about it unless I give up the little bit of storage and my cup holders. Gotta have a place for my coffee in the morning and I gotta have a little bit of storage (concealed carry permit holder). I built it solid so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I think you will be fine on the resonance. The JL stealth box in the center console of mine has never had an issue and I did nothing special to stop it. You are running two 10's but with the added wood vs. all fiber glass I still think you will be fine.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Genxx said:


> I think you will be fine on the resonance. The JL stealth box in the center console of mine has never had an issue and I did nothing special to stop it. You are running two 10's but with the added wood vs. all fiber glass I still think you will be fine.



I hope so. I'm thinking it won't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve no excuses where is the update.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Steve no excuses where is the update.


hes takin the week off to allow slower people, like myself to catch up, but in order for that to happen he'd have to take off months....its freakin 18degrees here...who can work in that!!!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^I can agree with that. I have all the new equipment for the truck update for 2 weeks and have not started anything yet. 

However if we raze him a bit maybe he will make a mistake that he will have to fix allowing us more time to catch up a little.LOL Hope I did jinks you Steve.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

saw this was up and was hoping there was an update im depressed now


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

This is going to be one beautiful install. Congratulations on the build. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent work- can't wait to see more.
Any reason you opted for several strips of MDF for the front of the enclosure as opposed to bendable wood, or metal, or FG? Seems like a lot more work the MDF way- even with a router and a flush trim bit. Just curious.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been in D.C. all week but will be heading home tonight. I will get busy again tomorrow.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve meant to say I hope "I did not jinks you". Would suck to wish a jinks on a friend and Team Mate.


----------



## scott2mil (Dec 14, 2010)

Your install looks awesome so far. It might be to late in your build, but I recommend having the enclosure shot in a bed-liner spray (like Rhino lining or Line X) to reduce vibrations. You can have it sprayed inside as well, but it won't stick to resin. I have built many center consoles and have the most success when allowing the subs to breathe. By cutting out a few more inches can sometimes result in a better low frequency response and a couple db. If you can't add anymore deadening to the box use some cross bracing between the two sides where the box is most likely to flex.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Decided to give the Duplicolor bedliner a try. I'll buy some tomorrow. If that works out I'll probably be finished with the center console tomorrow.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Decided to give the Duplicolor bedliner a try. I'll buy some tomorrow. If that works out I'll probably be finished with the center console tomorrow.


sitting the cans in fairly warm water will help it flow better too. get a few cans, it doesnt go very far when you do multiple coats.


----------



## scott2mil (Dec 14, 2010)

I really would recommend taking the box to a spray on bed-liner shop. The stuff out of the can isn't the same, its pretty much textured paint.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

scott2mil said:


> The stuff out of the can isn't the same, its pretty much textured paint.


thats the point


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scott2mil said:


> I really would recommend taking the box to a spray on bed-liner shop. The stuff out of the can isn't the same, its pretty much textured paint.





Mic10is said:


> thats the point


Exactly. I'm using it as a texture coat, not as a sound deadening finish.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

While I've been trying to decide the direction I wanted to go on the center console I went ahead and started the pod to hold a Kenwood 7" touch screen monitor. Because the Mac is a bare-bones, "does nothing but play CD's" HU I'm intergrating the Kenwood KOS-V500 system with Sirius tuner, Garmin Nav, Bluetooth, back-up camera, Ipod interface, DVD player. It might be finished today as well. Here are some pics:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

customtronic said:


>


All of that dust in a pretty new truck would be driving me NUTS! 

Great work though Steve. Love the look of the console. I think the factory lid and cupholder really sells it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

mic....you can stop giving me crap about my speaker choices. Look at the set of subs stacked on the floor in the last picture. BNIB set of V2's


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> mic....you can stop giving me crap about my speaker choices. Look at the set of subs stacked on the floor in the last picture. BNIB set of V2's


when you slow down your progress, I'll stop giving you crap
Nice choice on the V2 tho, i'm waiting on a custom v2 10 for my car. That damn Bing took the last off the shelf one
Tonally I prefer the v2 over the v3, but the V3 get louder and can be more fun


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm digging this build... great work so far


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> when you slow down your progress, I'll stop giving you crap
> Nice choice on the V2 tho, i'm waiting on a custom v2 10 for my car. That damn Bing took the last off the shelf one
> Tonally I prefer the v2 over the v3, but the V3 get louder and can be more fun


Same here. I got the V2's in my Magnum. I have V3's in my wife's car. The subs in the pic are going into a 2010 Tundra.




mattyjman said:


> i'm digging this build... great work so far


Thanks dude


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

At a work stoppage today. I'm out of SEM coat and there are no supply stores open in my area today.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> when you slow down your progress, I'll stop giving you crap
> Nice choice on the V2 tho, i'm waiting on a custom v2 10 for my car. That damn Bing took the last off the shelf one
> Tonally I prefer the v2 over the v3, but the V3 get louder and can be more fun


 I really do wish i didnt use it in an install


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow some crazy talented peope doing some awesome builds right now. Great work!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> At a work stoppage today. I'm out of SEM coat and there are no supply stores open in my area today.


I lied. Decided I'd start on my amps. Combining Zapco DC750.2's to make two 4' long amps that will get mounted into the headliner/roof. The cases will get welded together tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

I find myself logging on and watching this build like I am a little man seeing a dirty movie for the first time. The anticipation is everything. I really enjoy a good install that marries aftermarket with factory feel. Looks fantastic so far.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

Need to see this through, awesome work so far!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I just bought an extended cab F150... so loving this build.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so fill me in on how you do those grill clips. Every time I try to do them, it never works out right. What's the secret cause those look perfect. I usually try to put the top, or grill/whatever the top is, on the bottom piece and drill my pilot hole. Then go to whatever size the base and the plug need after that. Or is that wrong? 

Stuff's lookin good!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Ok so fill me in on how you do those grill clips. Every time I try to do them, it never works out right. What's the secret cause those look perfect. I usually try to put the top, or grill/whatever the top is, on the bottom piece and drill my pilot hole. Then go to whatever size the base and the plug need after that. Or is that wrong?
> 
> Stuff's lookin good!


That's pretty much the same way I do it. The trick is to make sure that nothing moves while you're drilling the pilot holes. I'll usually use a 1/8" or slightly bigger bit to start and then drill the larger holes seperately. Sounds like that's what you're doing though. Not sure why the issue.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sure it's just me. I'll pay more attention on this next try. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> I'm sure it's just me. I'll pay more attention on this next try. Thanks for the confirmation.


No problem Dude.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well...I started to texture coat the console but wasn't 100% happy with it so I'm going to skim coat the entire thing with body filler, sand it down again, high build primer, and then re-texture coat it. It needs to be perfect and I just wasn't getting a warm and fuzzy with the finish. I did get the touchscreen monitor pod finished though. I'll post pics of that tomorrow.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The Kenwood touchscreen is in.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work Steve. Seriously nice build in a truck and me owning a CC Titan, makes me want to look at what is possible in the truck.. 

Mic, you are like he needs to slow down, Geez, I got everything I need to build my car minus HU/Processor and I just can find the will power or motivation to even start.. So another year with stock radio (yuck).. 

Steve, on the dash mods for the mids, did you take out the dash or leave it in when you cut into it? I might just have to drive to clarkvegas and check this out first hand.. I Got some more questions..


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Nice work Steve. Seriously nice build in a truck and me owning a CC Titan, makes me want to look at what is possible in the truck..
> 
> Mic, you are like he needs to slow down, Geez, I got everything I need to build my car minus HU/Processor and I just can find the will power or motivation to even start.. So another year with stock radio (yuck)..
> 
> Steve, on the dash mods for the mids, did you take out the dash or leave it in when you cut into it? I might just have to drive to clarkvegas and check this out first hand.. I Got some more questions..


I expect Mic to give me crap. That's what freinds are for. lol 

I didn't want to remove the entire dash so I fabbed up the midrange work inside the truck. I just did ALOT of masking off and was very carefull while cutting and spraying.

Feel free to come on up. Where in TN are you? Also, I'm hoping to have this build finished before Freeze Fest and Carl Casper so you'll probably see the truck at a show around here soon.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Down in the Boro. Ex-mil guy that talked to u about the magnum at finals (wearing the beyma hat)..

Oh don't worry about Mic, he does that to everyone..


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome work man


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Down in the Boro. Ex-mil guy that talked to u about the magnum at finals (wearing the beyma hat)..
> 
> Oh don't worry about Mic, he does that to everyone..


OK. I remember you now.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to take pics of my ranger next time I pull it apart. I'm adding a ported box & moving the sub amp so it will be time to photograph it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got the sub enclosure/center console finished tonight. I'm glad I decided to start over on the texture coat. I'm much happier with the look now.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve,

It looks real good and not too bad for a guy in TN


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Steve,
> 
> It looks real good and not too bad for a guy in TN


LOL...thanks dude.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eh..you know what, after really lookin at the pics..that looks like a pile of ass...you should scrap it and go back and redo the whole thing. I really dont think its turning out the way you want....:laugh:

take your time on the rebuild, think it through more, take more time and more thinking and maybe you'll get it right this next time


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> eh..you know what, after really lookin at the pics..that looks like a pile of ass...you should scrap it and go back and redo the whole thing. I really dont think its turning out the way you want....:laugh:
> 
> take your time on the rebuild, think it through more, take more time and more thinking and maybe you'll get it right this next time


Yeah...maybe you're right. If I started over do you think you'd be able to catch up this time? LOL


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

DAT said:


> It looks real good and not too bad for a guy in TN


HEY!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice work man... it looks better than factory!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

so, how will this attach to the car? stock bolts? just curious.

looks great, dude. quick question though... what is that in the armrest portion of the console?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> quick question though... what is that in the armrest portion of the console?


Answer here.



customtronic said:


> If the lid didn't have the 60th anniversary badge with the sequence number and vin in it I would scrap it and build a new one. Believe it or not, that little badge helped sell me on the truck! lol They only made 1500 of that truck and I have number 45.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> so, how will this attach to the car? stock bolts? just curious.


I removed the threaded studs attached to the floor that the stock console mounted to. I will put the console in place, have someone sit on the top of it and then drill up through the bottom and install some t-nuts in the base. I can then attach the console using 3/8" bolts from underneath. It should be very secure.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow man that turned out very very nice! Good work!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Answer here.


hookt on phonicz


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

What the F-Bomb! Watching this makes me realize how much I el-sucko at the audioz.....

Amazing craftsmanship! I so wish I had an ounce of your talent....that and the money to have that awesome equipment, lol! 

Keep on keeping! Sick talent here.....SICK!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Next on the list is installing the amps. I have four Zapco DC 750.2's going into the truck. Each amp is 24" long so I decided to join them together to make two 48" long amps. They will get painted gloss black to match the exterior of the truck as well as get some custom graphics. I will be building a rack out of aluminum box stock and fabricating a rack mounted to the roof. I will then re-work the headliner so it all looks pretty up there. Here's the start of it all.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice lots of Zapco 

WOW awesome job!


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Now your just showing off Steve!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Now your just showing off Steve!


I have to do all I can to hang with the Team Elite guys!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess I'll have to make it to a few shows next year to check it out. It's lookin good Steve!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I'm so interested in this roof rack thing. I had a thought about something like this in my truck. Just don't have the guts to do it. I can't wait to see you do this!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve, concerning the amps on the roof and I've seen quite a few installs with the amps inverted, is there any issues with cooling? especially when you are parked at show with no tent?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Steve, concerning the amps on the roof and I've seen quite a few installs with the amps inverted, is there any issues with cooling? especially when you are parked at show with no tent?


I had the same concerns. I talked to a few buddies that did the same thing as well as the tech guys at Zapco and everyone seems to think I'll be fine. I'm also adding a third fan onto the heatsink of each amp. I'll be able to turn these on and off with a switch.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a little bit of work done this morning. I finished blending the weld seam with body filler, shot some self etching primer and then a few coats of high-build primer.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good. Merry Christmas.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Looking good. Merry Christmas.


Thanks man. Same to you!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

**** i'd take the fans out!! They just make noise.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt R said:


> **** i'd take the fans out!! They just make noise.


I was thinking it might be a good idea to have them that way I can turn them on if I need to while waiting to get judged.


Well, I was going to call it a night but decided to sneak down to the garage and do some more work. I have a Phoenix Gold DD10 distro center going in and wanted to paint it to match the amps. I disassembled it, scuffed it and gave it two coats of self etching primer.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you planning to redo the silkscreening after paint? If so, how do you go about that?

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Are you planning to redo the silkscreening after paint? If so, how do you go about that?
> 
> Jay


Are you talking about the silkscreening on the DD10? I'm not going to put any Phoenix Gold logos anywhere. As of now I don't have any plans for graphics on that piece. I do have some cool ideas for graphics on the amps though. That will be in about a week or so.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Wow looking good... with the amps welded together now and only having the 4 mount feet on the outside, arent you worried about the weight in the middle? Especially with body filler, any flex and it may crack right?!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Wow looking good... with the amps welded together now and only having the 4 mount feet on the outside, arent you worried about the weight in the middle? Especially with body filler, any flex and it may crack right?!


Got that one covered. Today I will go to the metal supply yard and pick up a stick of 1/2" square aluminum stock. That will get welded to the bottom side of the aluminum baseplate that the amps are mounted on.

I was hoping to have all the covers painted yesterday but never got them finished. I should get them all done today. If so, they will get graphics done up on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good Steve, How are you going to do the roof? Mount the amps build a frame stretch, glass, body filler, or build the frame and fill with expanding foam and then shape it glass and filler? Also where is the DD10 going? In the roof as well or behind or under a seat? Also.... you really need to dust off those trophys in the garage. Good work, I'm impressed with your tenaciousness and drive, keep it up.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

jhmeg2 said:


> Looking good Steve, How are you going to do the roof? Mount the amps build a frame stretch, glass, body filler, or build the frame and fill with expanding foam and then shape it glass and filler? Also where is the DD10 going? In the roof as well or behind or under a seat? Also.... you really need to dust off those trophys in the garage. Good work, I'm impressed with your tenaciousness and drive, keep it up.



Thanks man. I appreciate it. My plan is to build an aluminum frame, welded together. Then bolt or rivet that to the roof supports. I will then contour the headliner to mate up to the plate the amps mount to (if that makes any sense). I will then re-wrap the headliner in one solid piece of material. The DD10 will go up there also as well as a fused distro block that I will be fabricating myself.


----------



## gatorgrizz27 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks sweet, nice build!


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

customtronic said:


> Thanks man. I appreciate it. My plan is to build an aluminum frame, welded together. Then bolt or rivet that to the roof supports. I will then contour the headliner to mate up to the plate the amps mount to (if that makes any sense). I will then re-wrap the headliner in one solid piece of material. The DD10 will go up there also as well as a fused distro block that I will be fabricating myself.


Right what are you going to use to contour the headliner from the edges to the fram around the amp, and DD10? Glass or foam? And then I understand the rewrap.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

jhmeg2 said:


> Right what are you going to use to contour the headliner from the edges to the fram around the amp, and DD10? Glass or foam? And then I understand the rewrap.


Planning on using fiberglass. I'll post pics as I do it.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

That's basically the same thing I did with the S10 that I had. Welded in some 1/2" square tubing, threaded some holes and bolted it up. Came back with the head liner and glassed it to match up with the contours. 

Steve, have fun with glassing up side down! Resin will get into everything...


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, small update today. Finally got the amp covers painted. Graphics will most likely happen on Thursday.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Man im getting soooooo many ideas for my truck!!!! Will something of this design/build stand up to daily driving?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Man im getting soooooo many ideas for my truck!!!! Will something of this design/build stand up to daily driving?


I damn sure hope so. This *is* my daily driver! lol


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

This build is absolutely awesome! One question though, are you aiming for 1st and 2nd for mod. install next year?


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

audiovibe said:


> This build is absolutely awesome! One question though, _are you aiming for 1st and 2nd for mod. install next year_?


With that in mind, I may just move up to a Master class so I have a chance...:laugh:

best thing I can think of Steve, is if you were to get another headliner (if you are ever going to try and return the truck to stock) strip it and use it as a base. Mount the amp rack frame through it. That way you can take out the headliner with the frame in place or marked in place, flip it upside down on your bench, then stretch and glass it that way, and be able to put it back in and have it almost snap into place, then run your bolts through the rack into the roof rails. Just an idea, cause I know I aint gonna be trying to glass upside down. But, I could be wrong, maybe you are that good!!!:bowdown:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

audiovibe said:


> This build is absolutely awesome! One question though, are you aiming for 1st and 2nd for mod. install next year?


That's not my plan at all. I'm not building the truck for any specific class. I'm just building it and they'll put me wherevever it belongs. I don't think it will be in Modified though. I'm going to do what I can to have my car and truck in two different classes. My son will most likely show my truck though. Our family has three cars that might compete this season. I put a little something in my wife's Toyota also. Nothing like the F150 or Magnum but still sounds pretty good.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, on that note, I will postpone my build projects till Steve retires his car(s).. LOL.. Just kidding man, keep it going.. looking really good..


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Steve I got a question for you. If you wanted to, could you have gotten 12's under the center console? Or is there not enough room width wise? I'm thinking of getting an F150 and going away from the civic, and I've got 12's already is why I ask.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Hey Steve I got a question for you. If you wanted to, could you have gotten 12's under the center console? Or is there not enough room width wise? I'm thinking of getting an F150 and going away from the civic, and I've got 12's already is why I ask.


I'd say it would be possible but I don't think it would look right at all. It would make it too wide and you'd have to make it taller than mine to come up with the required airspace. I would really say 10's are the max although anything is possible.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea you're probably right. I've got hertz hx300d's too! These things are beasts! Well first things first, figuring out if the vehicle switch is possible or not. Nice work my friend! Loving the build!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

scooter99 said:


> Hey Steve I got a question for you. If you wanted to, could you have gotten 12's under the center console? Or is there not enough room width wise? I'm thinking of getting an F150 and going away from the civic, and I've got 12's already is why I ask.


One thing you have to remember this is a FORD and too much LOW FREQ could make the truck fall apart ! 

Just Kidding !! Even though I basically live .3 miles from FORD TRUCK PLANT... and have seen the guys that build them.



*On with the show.... Excellent Job!!!*




.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

While I'm waiting to get the graphics done on the amp covers I've been working on a custom power distro block. I used a sheet of 1/2" ABS, a sheet of 1-1/2" ABS and a 1/4" thick copper buss bar. The copper looked like crap when I started but I got it polished up pretty good in about a hour's time. Here's some pics:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I like that. Nice work!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I finally got the graphics on the amp covers and sprayed five coats of clear. Tomorrow morning I will wet sand and buff.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Badass Steve, did you do a silkscreen on the amp or vinyl ?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I got another question. I'm looking at the lariat edition F150 and I'm seeing that they have the shifter in the console instead of the column. Do you know if the console comes apart, and what's under there? Would a build like yours for the subs in the middle be doable with that console?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

DAT said:


> Badass Steve, did you do a silkscreen on the amp or vinyl ?


Ditto's....

Did you or are you going to clear over the graphic?


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Well, I finally got the graphics on the amp covers and sprayed five coats of clear. Tomorrow morning I will wet sand and buff.





FLYONWALL9 said:


> Ditto's....
> 
> Did you or are you going to clear over the graphic?




Incredible workmanship!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*OPPS!!*epper: I read it over and never saw that...

I'll be passin out Vicodin same time tomorrow, all else fails....

blame it on the drugs:rockon::beerchug:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm happy so far with the way things are coming together.




scooter99 said:


> I got another question. I'm looking at the lariat edition F150 and I'm seeing that they have the shifter in the console instead of the column. Do you know if the console comes apart, and what's under there? Would a build like yours for the subs in the middle be doable with that console?


Honestly, I've never taken a good look at your type of console. Good news though...I'm doing a little work on a truck just like yours. When he returns I'll take a look and let you know what I think. He might be interested in the same thing.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Actually since I posted that I took a look around a couple of f150 websites and I've seen a couple that have done just what you're doing. It's all one console, and the console shifter and the piece around it stay put, while the rest of it come out. I'm thinking it would be fine. I'm actually seeing a few builds that I like, and might end up with just keeping one of my 12's. But I'm off to go look at a few now. Thanks for the response. Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Progress on the truck has been S-L-O-W these last few days. Trying to get the amp rack fitted and welded together so I can get all of the wiring done. I'll post pics when I have something worthwhile to post.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

customtronic said:


> I'll post pics when I have something worthwhile to post.


I'm pretty sure a grommet install from you would be worthwhile at this point! That headliner is going to be bad ass!


----------



## wiz1500 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm now a noobe in here just because of this build.
What a great looking job so far...
I can't wait to get started on my Raptor.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

audiovibe said:


> I'm pretty sure a grommet install from you would be worthwhile at this point! That headliner is going to be bad ass!


I'm laughing after reading this. That's actually what I was working on last night before I called it quits.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

customtronic said:


> I got the sub enclosure/center console finished tonight. I'm glad I decided to start over on the texture coat. I'm much happier with the look now.


Holy schneikes that is a good looking console! I am in awe of your fabrication skills. This is the first build I've seen that makes me regret getting rid of my '06 SCrew.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

Oops, you forgot the cigarette lighter in the back of the console.... 
Just kidding. Good work. I really like the Mids in the dash.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! Well, starting at the end of this week I'll have 10 days off. I'm hoping to get most of it finished during that time.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

customtronic said:


> Are you talking about the silkscreening on the DD10? I'm not going to put any Phoenix Gold logos anywhere. As of now I don't have any plans for graphics on that piece. I do have some cool ideas for graphics on the amps though. That will be in about a week or so.


I actually meant on the amps, (and I've since seen the results). I was wondering how it was going to work...like if you duplicated the factory graphics how did you get an original style graphic to work with.

Turned out really good. Can't wait to see the headliner done.

Jay


----------



## 1Detroitryder (Nov 10, 2010)

nice work cant wait to see it done.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

The truck is on hold right now while I make some decisions on a possible equipment change. I will do some thinking over the weekend to try and make the correct decision.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn, I'll drink a few for you this weekend hoping you make the right decisions...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> The truck is on hold right now while I make some decisions on a possible equipment change. I will do some thinking over the weekend to try and make the correct decision.


I got Eric and Matts number on speed dial when you make your final decision on amps:biggrinflip:


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Damn, I'll drink a few for you this weekend hoping you make the right decisions...


Thanks dude. I'll be drinking a few myself while I weigh it all out.




Mic10is said:


> I got Eric and Matts number on speed dial when you make your final decision on amps:biggrinflip:


Eric and Matt?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Thanks dude. I'll be drinking a few myself while I weigh it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of Image Dynamics...Eric Stevens...aka Pres/owner of ID. Matt Borgardt, head of R&D and alot of other random stuff


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> of Image Dynamics...Eric Stevens...aka Pres/owner of ID. Matt Borgardt, head of R&D and alot of other random stuff


Ahh. Got it. I'll keep that in mind. lol Thanks


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

customtronic said:


> Ahh. Got it. I'll keep that in mind. lol Thanks


All ready drank a few might drink a few more for you!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> of Image Dynamics...Eric Stevens...aka Pres/owner of ID. Matt Borgardt, head of R&D and alot of other random stuff


they better take care of my order first  i FINALLY ordered all my new amps and whatnot


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scyankee said:


> All ready drank a few might drink a few more for you!


Thanks Matt! I need it! LOL


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've decided to put the truck back together minus the amp rack. I will temp install the amps I have until I make a decision on exactly what I'm going to do in that area. But not being able to drive my truck sucks!


----------



## ilvwhtgrls (Apr 22, 2006)

great looking build so far, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i don;'t get the wood center console if you didn't put anything in it? :\ lol opps guess i came in a page late missed that pictuere of the subs in it XD


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

eviling said:


> i don;'t get the wood center console if you didn't put anything in it? :\ lol opps guess i came in a page late missed that pictuere of the subs in it XD


LOL...yeah, it has a couple of Hertz Hi Energy 10's in it.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> The truck is on hold right now while I make some decisions on a possible equipment change. I will do some thinking over the weekend to try and make the correct decision.


Well, my buddy Matt R talked some sense into me today. I will continue the build as originally planned. I'm still pissed at a certain "parent company" for screwing over some great people but changing the plan on this build will not fix anything. The amp rack fabrication will commence tomorrow after another trip to the metal supplier.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

customtronic said:


> Well, my buddy Matt R talked some sense into me today. I will continue the build as originally planned. I'm still pissed at a certain "parent company" for screwing over some great people but changing the plan on this build will not fix anything. The amp rack fabrication will commence tomorrow after another trip to the metal supplier.




Hmmmm just guessing at the parent company... it would be @r<

Was I right? Go forward man. I look forward to seeing the truck at a few shows taking 2nd. 


J/K


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Hmmmm just guessing at the parent company... it would be @#$%^^&
> 
> Was I right? Go forward man. I look forward to seeing the truck at a few shows taking 2nd.
> 
> ...


Well...I've never heard of the car audio company called @#$%^^& but it looks like too many letters to me. lol And...I'm sure the truck will get a few 2nd's...just like my car does.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it 3 letters?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ CDT!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Is it 3 letters?





bikinpunk said:


> ^ CDT!


No and No. No big deal. I'm getting over it. 

Erin..it will be easy to tell who I'm pissed at when you see my car next with the lack of manufacture's decals on it.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Well, my buddy Matt R talked some sense into me today. I will continue the build as originally planned. I'm still pissed at a certain "parent company" for screwing over some great people but changing the plan on this build will not fix anything. The amp rack fabrication will commence tomorrow after another trip to the metal supplier.


you should never listen to Hippies...I think You should go back to the drawing board on the whole thing....this whole Zapco thing is a tremendous blow, gut the truck and start over--pull everything, even the non-Zapco stuff...:laugh:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

customtronic said:


> No and No. No big deal. I'm getting over it.
> 
> Erin..it will be easy to tell who I'm pissed at when you see my car next with the lack of manufacture's decals on it.


Darn Steve you don't really have many decals on it. other than CSD, Morel, Zapco, Image Dynamics, and a few others.

Well piss on them anyways, and ignore Mic he just likes to get you going.

Will you be bring this truck to Meca Show @ Carl Caspers Louisville, Ky ??


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

customtronic said:


> No and No. No big deal. I'm getting over it.
> 
> Erin..it will be easy to tell who I'm pissed at when you see my car next with the lack of manufacture's decals on it.


Oh, I already know. Did you not see my 'solution' I posted for you on facebook? Alpine decals.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> you should never listen to Hippies...I think You should go back to the drawing board on the whole thing....this whole Zapco thing is a tremendous blow, gut the truck and start over--pull everything, even the non-Zapco stuff...:laugh:


X2. Just put it all in the trash and start over. (just be sure to text me your address and garbage collection day after you do)
.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Darn Steve you don't really have many decals on it. other than CSD, Morel, Zapco, Image Dynamics, and a few others.
> 
> Well piss on them anyways, and ignore Mic he just likes to get you going.
> 
> Will you be bring this truck to Meca Show @ Carl Caspers Louisville, Ky ??


Acually, the only decal I had on the outside at finals was a Team Zapco decal. I had some others on the underside of my hood. They're still there...for now.

Yes. I plan on bringing the truck to Casper. Hopefully it's done and tuned by then. By the way, I had it making music today. Set all of the crossover points and got it all sounding decent. Still lots to do.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Acually, the only decal I had on the outside at finals was a Team Zapco decal. I had some others on the underside of my hood. They're still there...for now.
> 
> Yes. I plan on bringing the truck to Casper. Hopefully it's done and tuned by then. By the way, I had it making music today. Set all of the crossover points.



pffttt...I had mine playing weeks ago...just too damn cold to finish fabricating everything else now


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Luck! Press on buddy!!


----------



## eclipse6220 (Jan 10, 2011)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
It´s the best work that I have ever seen


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

eclipse6220 said:


> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> It´s the best work that I have ever seen


Thanks dude. There are far better fabricators out there but I just try to do the best I can with the resources available to me.....funds, tools, and I'm working out of my garage at home (for now).


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well humble as you are, it's damn fine work. You're inspiring me for sure!!


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Hell yes.... Dude you have mad skills! I wish I could do something like this.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

so good it discourages you from competing.
just kidding


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

audio+civic said:


> so good it discourages you from competing.
> just kidding


My wife probably wishes I didn't go to as many shows as I do. I typically drive to 15-20 shows a season. Aside from one season where work had me busy traveling all over the place, I usually win some kind of MECA national points champion thing. Traveled enough to win over 160 trophies with my Magnum in the last 4 seasons. I try to not let the shows interrupt family time though. This year I'll be missing SBN for the first time since I started competing because family vacation starts that same weekend. I love the strong competition and hanging out with all my car stereo buddies. Can't wait for February! Hopefully the truck will be done and tuned for MECA Freeze Fest.


----------



## joey0521 (May 16, 2009)

Wow man this build is awesome! You've given me a bunch of ideas for my F-150. Keep up the good work.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Fabrication of the amp rack has been slow but we're almost finished. Should have that part done tonight and ready to bolt amps to it maybe tomorrow. We tried a couple of different options and finally found the method we like. Tried aluminum first, didn't like how it was coming out. Went back and bought steel "L" stock and started over. Coming out much better now. As soon as I get the rack bolted to the roof I will take and post some pics. I have all next week off from work so I should be able to get some serious work accomplished. The first triple-point MECA event for 2011 is Freeze Fest in Lebanon, TN on 13 Feb so my goal is 100% complete and tuned prior to that show. Later that month is Carl Casper in Louisville (one of my 3 favorite shows of the season).


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy you've been able to make some progress. I'm anxious to see your pictures.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

We ran out of wire just as the final welds were getting done. It will get finished today and I should have some amps up there tonight. Here are some pics of the progress so far.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

It's looking good... I can wait to see the finished truck


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

A couple more pics of the rack. The welding is finally done and it's been painted. I should be able to get it bolted in tomorrow.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very happy to see you making progress. Probably driving you nuts huh!?! I'm going through that myself. Everytime I turn around something else is going on. I'm sure people are starting to think I don't even have a system to do. Frustrating. All I wanna do right now is work on my car!! Keep up the good work my friend. Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I have next week off so I should be able to get a bunch done. The plan is to spend most of the day, every day, out in my shop to try and get the bulk of it done.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool, man. Progress is always good. I might try to make freezefest if the wife isn't working that weekend. So, hopefully I'll get to hear this then.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking great Steve, I may try to make Freezefest as well.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Looking great Steve, I may try to make Freezefest as well.


That would be great. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Howard, lmk if you do, too. 

Steve, what are you using for processing again? Built in dsp in amps or something else. Sorry if I've missed it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Howard, lmk if you do, too.
> 
> Steve, what are you using for processing again? Built in dsp in amps or something else. Sorry if I've missed it.


If I do I wont be there long, check in, get judged and back on the road home. It will depend upon work and my travel schedule.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Howard, lmk if you do, too.
> 
> Steve, what are you using for processing again? Built in dsp in amps or something else. Sorry if I've missed it.


Yup. Going to use internal processing in the DC Ref amps...all 8 channels worth.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Steeve, its sad to hear your not gonna make it to SBN this year. I might make it. Mom and I are talking about me comming down to visit, and she wants me to suprise dad, with towing his corvette down for him. The only thing is that I'm now really happy with the way my truck sounds. I'm thinking of taking out the a-pillars and puting something in the dash, and back in the kicks, and maybe subs in the front doors. But any how, great work on your truck. Again, I'm impressed with your drive and attention to detail. I may ask for you to come up here and help me do something to my truck. Or maybe you can build my center channel pod for me in the windshield/dash junction.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Extraordinary workmanship.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

jhmeg2 said:


> Steeve, its sad to hear your not gonna make it to SBN this year. I might make it. Mom and I are talking about me comming down to visit, and she wants me to suprise dad, with towing his corvette down for him. The only thing is that I'm now really happy with the way my truck sounds. I'm thinking of taking out the a-pillars and puting something in the dash, and back in the kicks, and maybe subs in the front doors. But any how, great work on your truck. Again, I'm impressed with your drive and attention to detail. I may ask for you to come up here and help me do something to my truck. Or maybe you can build my center channel pod for me in the windshield/dash junction.


 I don't see myself driving to Wisconsin anytime soon.




Chaos said:


> Extraordinary workmanship.


Thanks guys.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

customtronic said:


> I don't see myself driving to Wisconsin anytime soon.
> 
> 
> LOL, come on, we have shows up here some times too.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Not getting as much done these last couple of days as I would like. I got the heat shield on the roof yesterday courtesy of my buddy Dave with Madvette Motorsports. 










I also got one of the amps disassembled and bolted the chassis to a sheet of aluminum.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks Good
Now get back to work You've been slacking


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Looks Good
> Now get back to work You've been slacking


You've got that right! I need to get my ass in gear and get this finished!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. I should have the amp rack bolted into the truck tomorrow. I'm waiting for some parts to come in the mail before I can reassemble the amplifiers. If the UPS guy has my stuff tomorrow then I'll have amps in place and can start all of the wiring.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep on keep'n on Steve.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

*Made some great progress today. I finaly have some amps in the truck! Woo Hoo!!!*


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats just crazy! I love it man!


----------



## StruckBy99 (Jan 12, 2010)

customtronic said:


>


Thats a beautiful thing!! Love it.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just one question. Why did you have to use the MDF plates? I'm sure the frame is strong enough that you could've just bolted the amps directly to it with weld-nuts, thru holes with nuts and bolts, or some other form of fastener. So, perhaps it's for the internal components of the amps as well, Or easier for lining up and setting in place, Or some other add on? Just wondering... Thanks! Things are looking amazing btw, anticipating the end result of this iteration.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lookin good Steve


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

spectacular


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

are you using stock bolts or ??? to attach the assembly to the roof? just curious if you have rod poking through the roof. lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Typically you use MDF because it's non-conductive. If you mount an amp directly to a piece of metal that is also grounded you run the risk of developing a ground loop.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I think in TN they just use Liquid nail to hold the MDF up on the roof. 


Looking good steve !! awesome job.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks great man!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good Steve. Hope to see this at FreezeFest.. Now if I would get off my butt and start working on this car.. Hmm, not gonna do it..


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all the comments. My goal is to have it done and tuned for Freeze Fest.

Erin....the rack is attached to the roof at 6 different places using #10 bolts. That thing is up there solid! Still got a couple of obstacles. Aluminum mounting kit for the HU, making the headliner look pretty, and a rack under the back seat for the McIntosh DAC and a tool kit. That will be the last part I tackle.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

Anybody know what kind of 8s he has in his doors? OP, did you have to modify the door panels very much?

Awesome work!! This really has me inspired!


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

redsun said:


> Anybody know what kind of 8s he has in his doors? OP,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt, major fabrication skills here.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Erin....the rack is attached to the roof at 6 different places using #10 bolts. That thing is up there solid!


Correction....mounted with 10 each #10 bolts, not 6.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice build, started looking at this for ideas for my F150, but your build is so far beyond what I am doing.

Question: how do you deal with the 1-way exhaust vents in the back wall?


----------



## Audiogirl (Jan 21, 2011)

It really looks great!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Correction....mounted with 10 each #10 bolts, not 6.


and to this I reply...
nice rack, Steve. 


BTW, you've got pm.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

DAT said:


> I think in TN they just use Liquid nail to hold the MDF up on the roof. .



Don't knock liq. nails. That stuff is awesome! You could probably hold an Elephant on the roof with enough cure time


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm most likely going to fab a new amp rack this weekend. The one that is in there looks nice but I think I can make it better. I'll post some pics when I get going on it.


----------



## Mixerdriver (Nov 8, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Didn't get started on the new amp rack this weekend like I planned. I'll get up to the metal supply store this week and prob weld up the new rack next weekend.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Better hurry, many nice shows coming up and I want to see this beast.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

holy crap. thats a really nice amp rack man. im very impressed!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I wanted to have the truck ready for Freeze Fest and Carl Casper but if not, I always have the beater Magnum that I can bring to the shows in the mean time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as it's finished in time for the gtg in April ... As long as you show up! 

I was looking forward to hearing this at ff, but if you don't get it done that means I don't have to go... So dont finish it by then. Lol.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> As long as it's finished in time for the gtg in April ... As long as you show up!
> 
> I was looking forward to hearing this at ff, but if you don't get it done that means I don't have to go... So dont finish it by then. Lol.


Funny stuff


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just sayin, man.  


What are your plans for the magnum, btw? You keeping it around?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm just sayin, man.
> 
> 
> What are your plans for the magnum, btw? You keeping it around?


Really dude...I'm kinda up in air about the Magnum. Honestly, I'm bored with it and really wouldn't mind getting rid of it. I don't think I will own it much longer. I think I'll sell it and use the money to finish my Fastback.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How are things coming along? Get a chance to hit the metal shop? Anxious to see the new design.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah man WTF!!!!! ;~)


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't freezefest tomorrow?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> Isn't freezefest tomorrow?


Someone holding out on finished pics?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah....obviously I never made it to Freeze Fest. My daughter had an indoor soccer tournament this weekend. The truck isn't finished anyway. I could've taken the Magnum but the kiddo comes first. Not sure I'll have the truck done for Carl Casper in Louisville but I'm sure going to try. At least I finally got the alarm/RS finished.


----------



## havinnoj (Sep 9, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Wish I had more to report on right now. I got a new rack made and like it better this way I think. The amps will go side-to-side at the rear or the roof instead of front-to-back. The rack is all welded together and should be ready for paint today. I expect to have music playing again this weekend. I'll post up some pics whenever I get to that point.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang, Steve I wanted someone to talk to at the Casper show... I guess I will have to travel to TN once this year to see either the truck or the Magnum in action.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry man. I hated missing Casper. That's one of my favorite shows of the season. Hopefully I'll be ready to wrap this build up soon. I have a '72 Mach 1 that is begging for some attention!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I have a totally new amp rack installed in the truck now. Need to rewire everything up there. I know, "no pics and it never happened". I will try to post some in the next day or two. I need to finish this asap. I just spent $2k on all new sheet metal for my Mach 1 and am itching to get started on it.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Any pics?! Dying to see the new amp rack!!!!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Any pics?! Dying to see the new amp rack!!!!!


Man...still not done. Kinda at a stand still while I make another decision on changing things up again. The amps will stay as they are now, all the speakers will stay the same and I'm loving the alarm/rs install. What I'm not happy with is the source. I love the MX4000, no complaints there except it really does nothing but play CD's VERY well. This is a daily driver so I want all of the fancy crap like DVD, nav, BT, ipod, Sirius, ect. I tried interfacing the Kenwood KOS-V500 system with all of the bells and whistles but I'm not really happy with the way it all works. I spent a crap load of money on all of that stuff too. The KOS-V500 took a crap on me last week so now I have nothing but CD and FM. I've decided to take out the MX4000 and all of the Kenwood stuff and just go with a double-din unit. I now have to sell some stuff I don't need to buy my new HU. Plus, at the same time this is going on I've just started the restoration on my '72 Mustang Mach 1.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

customtronic said:


> Man...still not done. Kinda at a stand still while I make another decision on changing things up again. The amps will stay as they are now, all the speakers will stay the same and I'm loving the alarm/rs install. What I'm not happy with is the source. I love the MX4000, no complaints there except it really does nothing but play CD's VERY well. This is a daily driver so I want all of the fancy crap like DVD, nav, BT, ipod, Sirius, ect. I tried interfacing the Kenwood KOS-V500 system with all of the bells and whistles but I'm not really happy with the way it all works. I spent a crap load of money on all of that stuff too. The KOS-V500 took a crap on me last week so now I have nothing but CD and FM. I've decided to take out the MX4000 and all of the Kenwood stuff and just go with a double-din unit. I now have to sell some stuff I don't need to buy my new HU. Plus, at the same time this is going on I've just started the restoration on my '72 Mustang Mach 1.


Why not install both? Buy and install your double din and install your MX4000 away for critical listenining. 
Let's say you could use your external processor's AUX INPUT for your MX4000. 

Kelvin


----------



## pbasil1 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm just thinking out of the box here... That's my way of thinking for going forward. 

Kelvin


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> I'm just thinking out of the box here... That's my way of thinking for going forward.
> 
> Kelvin


Well, it would be nice to use both. That was kinda the direction I was trying to go with the other gear. I'm not using an external processor. I have Zapco DC Reference amps that have the same DSP6 technology on each of my 8 channels. I would have to run the signal into the mac through the AUX IN. I just want my daily driver to sound good and keep me happy. My priorities are changing on the 2011 competition season. I usually go to close to 20 shows, usually get one or two points champ awards at finals, ect. I'm going to go to a few shows and get qualified for finals but plan on spending more weekends in my garage working on my Mustang. I am doing a complete $15k restoration on it. I'd like to have it done in 12 months.

Also, my Magnum is for sale to help fund the Mustang. $17K obo


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Build still in progress?????????


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Build still in progress?????????


Yeah...kinda still going. It's playing and ready to get tuned but I just don't have the time to actually finish the install, make it show ready. Honestly, it sounds good but I wouldn't take it to a show looking like this, half finished. I take my daughter to soccer every night of the week and lately she's had out of town tournements every weekend. Travel sports take up ALOT of time. I'm not sure when I'll get this thing done....


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, amazing build, i only got to page 3 or 4, im going to read the rest.

one question. im new to some of the fiberglass fabrication. and i was wondering where you get the green type body filler. im wondering if there is a good local place i could find it. im not very happy with bondo, its just a pain and requires a bunch of sanding and is very hard to lay on the pillars i just built that have a lot of hard to get to corners and angles. also where is a good place to get the texture and flat black spray made to match interiors. thanks for your help


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

matthewo said:


> wow, amazing build, i only got to page 3 or 4, im going to read the rest.
> 
> one question. im new to some of the fiberglass fabrication. and i was wondering where you get the green type body filler. im wondering if there is a good local place i could find it. im not very happy with bondo, its just a pain and requires a bunch of sanding and is very hard to lay on the pillars i just built that have a lot of hard to get to corners and angles. also where is a good place to get the texture and flat black spray made to match interiors. thanks for your help


Find a good autobody supply store. They should have what you need. The body filler is Rage Gold. 

Evercoat


The texture coating and panel dye is made by SEM.

SEM Products - Catalog - TEXTURE COATING
SEM Products - Catalog - COLOR COAT AEROSOLS


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Rage gold is, um, gold, but turns green with blue hardener.
Great stuff. I've had very good luck with Dynatron DynaDelite filler...it is very similar (workability wise), available in less than a gallon and available at my local Autozone.
Money no object, or if I have a BIG project I'll get the gallon of Rage, but otherwise I get little cans of Dynatron when I need them.

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I've used Dynatron lightweight filler before and it's not bad at all. I definately prefer the Rage Gold but would use Dynatron if the RG wasn't available.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool, I just bought some dynatron and i'm going to give it a try


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

customtronic said:


> I've used Dynatron lightweight filler before and it's not bad at all. I definately prefer the Rage Gold but would use Dynatron if the RG wasn't available.


Exactly. 

Matthewo, make sure to do your basic shaping before it completely sets up with a surform (cheese grater), and some aggressive sandpaper (40/60 ish).
Then clean it up with finer sandpaper after.

Jay


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks man, sorry to get off topic. But it really is going to be great having pillars up there. It's nice to have a piece you work long and hard on somewhere you always see.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

@Customtronic...sorry for the hijack.

@Matthewo...no problem. I saw the build thread that eviling is doing, and saw how many problems he was having with his pillars and just wanted to throw some helpful info out there for ya.

Jay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> @Customtronic...sorry for the hijack.
> 
> @Matthewo...no problem. I saw the build thread that eviling is doing, and saw how many problems he was having with his pillars and just wanted to throw some helpful info out there for ya.
> 
> Jay


No problem at all. Helping other guys with questions is one of the main functions of a forum.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

dangit this is the second f150 build i looked at today that isnt finished! 

Looks sick tho. in for progress


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

It's going to be a while before I finish this truck. I might be moving back to WA State next year but won't know for sure until maybe December. If I move back there I will be needing a bigger truck, like a F250 turbo diesel. If so, then the F150 goes back to stock (somewhat) and it gets traded in.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

get an f250...they are fun to work on


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

BigRed said:


> get an f250...they are fun to work on


That's the plan if I need a bigger truck.


----------



## SLICKDSG (Jan 6, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wondering whatever happened with this build?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

It's basically finished except for the headliner. I have so much going on right now that this isn't really a priority. I'm moving cross country in 6 months so I have to get some other projects finished up. I hate the fact that my Mustang will still be in pieces but no time to do that one too. It will just get trailered out like it is. I also have a '72 Scout that I'm trying to finish before I leave. Plus I need to sell my Magnum, sell my house, ect. Lots to do!!!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome job on the console. I'll have to make a trip down to your shop one of these days. Was planning on heading down for the opening but just didn't work out.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

evangojason said:


> Awesome job on the console. I'll have to make a trip down to your shop one of these days. Was planning on heading down for the opening but just didn't work out.


Thanks! Very much appreciated. The shop is open 9-6 Mon-Sat. Come on down anytime. 

BTW....the truck has been sold and replaced with an '08 F350. It has the OEM system still. Too many other priorities right now to swap it out. I do have all of the equipment for it though. Zapco Z150.6, DSPZ8, and all of the speakers from the F150. That's the plan anyway.


----------

